# Extra fine nib



## LouisQC (Apr 6, 2009)

I've seen the cheaper Iridium nibs are availabel in Broad, medium and fine.

I know Lou' has his steel nibs in medium and fine.

I have a customer who would like to change his nib but he wants it extrafine.  Is that available somewhere?


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 6, 2009)

Lou will possibly grind one for you, but the first issue will be defining "extra fine".


----------

